# Dual gas tanks on a 3500 1 ton dump???



## My bowtie (Jan 15, 2008)

Just picked up a '01 1 ton dump 6.0. Truck has dual gas tanks. I have heard they can be a PITA. What kind of issues do they have ? and what can be done to minimize any issues?


----------



## Bigfoot Brent (Mar 19, 2008)

The older Fords always had the rear tank rust out. I have seen one GM with the transfer pump crap out but thats it.


----------



## Rc2505 (Feb 5, 2007)

The fuel pumps usually go out on them. If everything is working your fine. Just be ready to change fuel pumps, and filters.


----------



## KSikkema (Oct 7, 2008)

as mentioned above, it's usually the fuel pump that goes. The problem is that generally, you only suck out of one tank and the second tank has a transfer pump in it that pumps to the first tank. An average reading is taken of both fuel tank's levels and put on your dash. Some guys have run out of fuel because the rear tank is full and the front one empty and they think they still have half a tank left.


----------



## My bowtie (Jan 15, 2008)

Thanks for th info.. Talked to a friend of mine yesterday, and he just had the rear tanks pump stick on and the pressure was to much for the front tank and it split. He had just filled up the nite before too. Little more rust on his truck thou...

Is there any after market single tank system available without loosing capasity???


----------



## KSikkema (Oct 7, 2008)

You could always install a fitting in the lower portion of each tank and connect them with a gasoline approved hose. Then at least you always have a physical connection between the two and are not relying solely on an electric pump.


----------

